# Fuck Every Single Sponsor, and Every Single Rep....Past or Present



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

These fucking pieces of shit wanted to call me a "job hopper" and tell me that I need to learn what loyalty is.....well, to that, I say FUCK YOU.

I see mother fuckers jumping ship every god damn day. Half of Uncle Z's fucking team is gone.

UK has no fucking reps.

Pars is swapping them out like lunch meat....I don't even know what the fuck that means, but its true.

I want to really rip a special someone a new asshole right now, but I don't feel like having the ban hammer dropped on me.

When I left WP, fucking Prince is telling me I need to learn loyalty.

Really? I still rep your shit better than half of your reps. Giving out my own shit for others to try.

I left WP for a reason. An excellent fucking reason.

I left IML because I didn't feel I could do the proper duties. That isn't being disloyal...if anything, that's showing respect.

I was never a fucking rep for Z. I did more than my share to bring attention to him and to answer PM's for potential customers.


God damn it, I wish I didn't have this Pars competition going on right now, or I would go apeshit in this bitch, and get banned.

There is some real fucking bullshit going on.

I can't even talk about this anymore, or I'm going to punch a hole through my laptop.

....and, I never thought I'd say this, but, *Dlat had it right all along*.

Fuck all this loyalty shit, and acting like a sponsor is your friend. The reps might be cool with you, but the sponsor doesn't give a fuck. *GET ALL THE FREE SHIT YOU CAN. ENTER EVERY FUCKING CONTEST. FUCK PAYING FOR SHIT, WHEN ALL THESE FUCKING REPS, MODS(NOT ALL, BUT PLENTY), AND THE OWNER AND HIS FRIENDS ARE GETTING FREE SHIT. PLAY THE FUCKING GAME TOO, AND GET DAT FUCKING GEARZZZZ. FUCK WHAT ANYBODY SAY.*

90% of the shit on this board is underdosed.....and we all know a couple selling some bunk ass shit. Good thing they pay enough rent and give enough free gear to the owner.

I fucking hate this place!!!!


----------



## Madmann (Mar 1, 2012)

You finally did it.





You finally made a post worth remembering.












*Awesome!*


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

*Thank You!!!*


----------



## secdrl (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

That's exactly what I dreamed of doing, but it isn't worth the money it would cost to get a new one -_-


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Mar 1, 2012)

Is this becasue I left Z? I had a legit reason as well


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 1, 2012)

You could've just showed your cock again.


----------



## independent (Mar 1, 2012)

Is pars gear underdosed?


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 1, 2012)

I wish benj would PM me the bunk and under dosed gears list before he gets his time out

You guys think KOS will threaten to show his dick to save him?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Is this becasue I left Z? I had a legit reason as well


No, not at all. You didn't call me out for leaving Z for WP, like some other people did.

It was just funny to me that my reason didn't seem legit to the "higher ups", but other people could get off clean.

From what you told me, I definitely understand why you left.

You always have my respect.


----------



## l69lou (Mar 1, 2012)

Damn Brother what happened ?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

Nothing. Just seeing the way shit is going down around here.
I think Irish and Lordsks are the longest running reps.
Every other sponsor add and removes reps like a mother fucker.


----------



## boss (Mar 1, 2012)

Ben pm the dirt bro.  

If he gets banned ill show my dick fuck that noise. Would get boring real fast without ben.
Great thread.
Remember Heavy ANYTHING GOES


----------



## secdrl (Mar 1, 2012)

boss said:


> Ben pm the dirt bro.
> 
> If he gets banned ill show my dick fuck that noise. Would get boring real fast without ben.
> Great thread.
> Remember Heavy ANYTHING GOES




Anything Goes....until you bash a sponsor.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

^^^^that


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 1, 2012)

lol at the new z reps...neither is 200 pounds


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 1, 2012)

I agree, the whole rep thing is funny as fuck.  Brand new sponsors have reps before they even post.  Guys are "g2g" before they even try the gear.  EK squad has it figured out.  I want the dirt before you piss off the wrong person


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 1, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol at the new z reps...neither is 200 pounds



Who dat?


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 1, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> I agree, the whole rep thing is funny as fuck.  Brand new sponsors have reps before they even post.  Guys are "g2g" before they even try the gear.  EK squad has it figured out.  I want the dirt before you piss off the wrong person



100% agreed.   I don't hesitate to recommend EK, just because of the reps.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

There really isn't anything special that I know.
Maybe some things, but not a lot.
I just know I became the town whipping boy with my WP thread.


And to the reps I am friends with, don't worry, this isn't about you.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 1, 2012)

grandpa vannes and his e 120 pound curls and that ontopthe game dude who doesnt work out


----------



## secdrl (Mar 1, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> I agree, the whole rep thing is funny as fuck. Brand new sponsors have reps before they even post. Guys are "g2g" before they even try the gear. *EK squad has it figured out*. I want the dirt before you piss off the wrong person


 
I've gone with them before, and they do have a good system. Lordsk and Irish are decent guys that legitametely try to help ya out. All the other ones are like used car salesman, they're a dime a dozen.


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 1, 2012)

boss said:


> Ben pm the dirt bro.
> 
> If he gets banned ill show my dick fuck that noise. Would get boring real fast without ben.
> Great thread.
> Remember Heavy ANYTHING GOES



Agreed, ben is the man but no more cock pics please....unless theyre in a pm,thanks in advance.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

I really want to unleash hell, but I don't want to ruin any friendships.
I just want the people who told me that I'm a sponsor hopper and not loyal to go take a look in the mirror.


----------



## l69lou (Mar 1, 2012)

I feel ya when you talk about the under dosed crap some sources are putting out there.There is just NO excuse and I can't stand a liar and a thief !!!!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 1, 2012)

I love injecting Canola Oil.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 1, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I really want to unleash hell, but I don't want to ruin any friendships.
> I just want the people who told me that I'm a sponsor hopper and not loyal to go take a look in the mirror.



It's too bad you can't just go off.   If the powers that be really wanted this to be a community they would let us openly discuss this.   Instead it's about protecting the investment.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 1, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> It's too bad you can't just go off. If the powers that be really wanted this to be a community they would let us openly discuss this. Instead *it's about protecting the investment*.


 

Isn't that what it *always* boils down to? I just want a free IML t-shirt, that's all.


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 1, 2012)

5...4...3...2...1...












bigbenj said:


> these fucking pieces of shit wanted to call me a "job hopper" and tell me that i need to learn what loyalty is.....well, to that, i say fuck you.
> 
> I see mother fuckers jumping ship every god damn day. Half of uncle z's fucking team is gone.
> 
> ...


----------



## chucky1 (Mar 1, 2012)

I hear ya bro


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

You know what else fucking sucks?

Is that these reps know some fucking dirt, but they don't speak up.

I've heard some shit that I'd love to put out there.

But, I'd be called disrespectful, childish, etc., etc..

I guess as an adult, you're supposed to just keep quiet and move along.

Fuck that. Put that shit out there.

People will respect you 100x more if you are a truth seeker and speaker.

I would never say what I've heard, but I heard some bullshit.

Some bullshit that should be said, but you can't, because of fear of being outed.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> I hear ya bro


my nigger right here knows all too well.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

*Can I get a free pass to say whats on my mind, just this once???*


----------



## secdrl (Mar 1, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> *Can I get a free pass to say whats on my mind, just this once???*


 
Sure, but first tell us where you'll be getting your gearz from once you're banned.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 1, 2012)

secdrl said:


> sure, but first tell us where you'll be getting your gearz from once you're banned.



+1


----------



## Tesla (Mar 1, 2012)

I just got some Extra Virgin Olive Oil.......so bomb..


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 1, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> grandpa vannes and his* e 120 pound curls* and that ontopthe game dude who doesnt work out



110lb one arm rows..... 120lb hammer curls....


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Sure, but first tell us where you'll be getting your gearz from once you're banned.


Canada


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 1, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Canada


----------



## Tesla (Mar 1, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> 110lb one arm rows..... 120lb hammer curls....


 
Damm...I thought my 80 lb Hammer Curls for 10 reps was impressive..props knigg.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 1, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> These fucking pieces of shit wanted to call me a "job hopper" and tell me that I need to learn what loyalty is.....well, to that, I say FUCK YOU.
> 
> I see mother fuckers jumping ship every god damn day. Half of Uncle Z's fucking team is gone.
> 
> ...


you attention seeking cum gurgling faggot...if you sent as much time in the gym as you do here, you'd be a beast instead of a hemorrhoidal twisted of human waste..


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 1, 2012)

This thread has epic potential, dont drop the ball benj


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 1, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> 110lb one arm rows..... 120lb hammer curls....


 

you and all your logic


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

Rednack said:


> you attention seeking cum gurgling faggot...if you sent as much time in the gym as you do here, you'd be a beast instead of a hemorrhoidal twisted of human waste..



*Where are your pics, faggot? You said end of the month. Where you at, pussy??? You're still a fat piece of shit. Run more drugs, you worthless piece of shit.*


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 1, 2012)

Wait... 120 hammers?  Damn


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 1, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Wait... 120 hammers? Damn


he said his woman does 70s....i badly hurt my arm doing strict hammers with 90s...took 6 momnths to heal


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 1, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> 90% of the shit on this board is underdosed.....and we all know a couple selling some bunk ass shit. Good thing they pay enough rent and give enough free gear to the owner.



Hmmm....is there an echo in here, Iv'e been saying this for a while now bubby....got me some negs and some reps for it.....Hmmm...could I be onto something?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 1, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> *Where are your pics, faggot? You said end of the month. Where you at, pussy??? You're still a fat piece of shit. Run more drugs, you worthless piece of shit.*


 booya


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 1, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> *Where are your pics, faggot? You said end of the month. Where you at, pussy??? You're still a fat piece of shit. Run more drugs, you worthless piece of shit.*



Here we go...


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> Hmmm....is there an echo in here, Iv'e been saying this for a while now bubby....got me some negs and some reps for it.....Hmmm...could I be onto something?



You did say that. You can have the credit lol


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 1, 2012)

Bigbenj is pumping himself up for tomorrow's bench challenge, damn tren is potent shit!


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 1, 2012)

I have to get up super early, but I can't stop hitting refresh in this thread.      This has so much potential!


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 1, 2012)

I also feel somewhat ripped off, as this Tren induced outrage didn't start off with, " Well, its bipolar time because, nigga, you just fucked up!"


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 1, 2012)

I like where this is going... don't stop now Benj


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

I only resort to that when they don't know what just hit them, or who they're fucking with.

That is a special phrase, only to be used in emergency situations.

Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 1, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I also feel somewhat ripped off, as this Tren induced outrage didn't start off with, " Well, its bipolar time because, nigga, you just fucked up!"


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

I think something is wrong with me, I keep sitting here, spazing out and shaking my head all crazy.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 1, 2012)

Take a video


----------



## independent (Mar 1, 2012)

This thread is like complaining about a crack dealer, no logic. Drugs and money, nothing more.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

Shut your fucking whore mouth!!!!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

I am waiting for the green light, and then shit will get really fucking real, really fucking quick.

I'm done being quiet. Fuck these mother fuckers trying to tell me I can't speak whats on my mind. Its 100% truth. I don't lie. Protect your fucking pockets, huh? I'll never be a sell out.

Go ahead and ban me. Come the fuck at me.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 1, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> *Where are your pics, faggot? You said end of the month. Where you at, pussy??? You're still a fat piece of shit. Run more drugs, you worthless piece of shit.*


Butch up bitchmeat and quit playing to board bitch..


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

what the fuck does that mean? You silly fucking faggot.

Your bitch ass needed 8 more weeks to post pics. Well, times up, you fat, ugly bitch. Post up.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 1, 2012)

Rednack said:


> Butch up bitchmeat and quit playing to board bitch..


 liar
coward
bitch
redfaggot


all the same^^^


----------



## independent (Mar 1, 2012)

Rednack said:


> Butch up bitchmeat and quit playing to board bitch..



Dont derail this thread please.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 1, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Shut your fucking whore mouth!!!!




 He's losing it, can a sponsor overnight this nigga a Xanax?


----------



## Rednack (Mar 1, 2012)

im posting pictures tomorrow, just dont laugh or i'll never post pics again..


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 1, 2012)

secdrl said:


> He's losing it, can a sponsor overnight this nigga a Xanax?



Real or fake?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 1, 2012)

why have e lifters and liars as reps? i dont get it...most on this site do not even workout....but are prominent members of the community....i thought we were "brothers in iron"

just bros in bullshit


----------



## secdrl (Mar 1, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Real or fake?



A real placebo


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

A good meltdown was long overdue.
I have to drive home from work now. I will continue this soon.

Hopefully I can whoop some faggots ass on the way home. Wish me luck.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 1, 2012)

Rednack said:


> im posting pictures tomorrow, just dont laugh or i'll never post pics again..


 




words on a screen



your punakass wont do shit


history stuck on repeat


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 1, 2012)

secdrl said:


> He's losing it, can a sponsor overnight this nigga a Xanax?



Tren and Addirol O.d.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 1, 2012)

Did you start PCT early?  I thought that is when you flipped out.....


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 1, 2012)

Bigben for AG mod.   

Not to mention unlike the Captn, Ben apparently works out.


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 1, 2012)

^^^and he's here


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm too unstable.

Plus, I like that Captn nig, and wouldn't want to step on his toes.


----------



## rage racing (Mar 1, 2012)

You would be surprised how many guys on this forum dont even get gear from sponsors. Some very well respected members use gear from labs that dont even advertise here. I just started using a different lab about a 2 weeks or so ago after I was told my lab results showed the test was under dosed. This game seems to be all trial and error. So far I am loving the new stuff I am on and I am glad I changed.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

Fuck therese border patrol nighas.

Nigha wanted to tailgate, so I dropped my speed down. When he got up next to me, and tried to look hard I told him "the fuck are you gonna do?", and that bitch drove off.

Fucking faggots.


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 1, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I'm too unstable.
> 
> Plus, I like that Captn nig, and wouldn't want to step on his toes.



"I'm too unstable" = shoe in


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

This ship is sinking.

My insider hasn't messaged me back =(


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 1, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Nothing. Just seeing the way shit is going down around here.
> *I think Irish and Lordsks are the longest running reps.*
> Every other sponsor add and removes reps like a mother fucker.



They have been around since the interwebz began 
Seriously though, I think your right.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 1, 2012)

There's been no MOD activity on this thread. They must be having a closed door meeting discussing Ben's punishment.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

You feel it coming too?


----------



## secdrl (Mar 1, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> You feel it coming too?




Wait for it...wait for it...


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 1, 2012)

Ben I don't even think "gapped sphincter" pictures will save you this time


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 1, 2012)

If he gets banned we should all show our cocks, every day, in every thread in this bitch. Who am I kidding? I just like making the chubby.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

Probably not.

I will just email pars my workouts for my journal lol


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> If he gets banned we should all show our cocks, every day, in every thread in this bitch. Who am I kidding? I just like making the chubby.



Make me proud!!!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 1, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I'm too unstable.
> 
> Plus, I like that Captn nig, and wouldn't want to step on his toes.



I like the Captn' too.  

You participate, stir up shit non-stop and workout. Hard to deny a natural born AG leader.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Mar 1, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol at the new z reps...neither is 200 pounds



I'm over 200, but not a rep any more :wink:

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## ShreddedOatz (Mar 1, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol at the new z reps...neither is 200 pounds



And that matters why?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

So, this is what I know, as told to me by multiple Z reps. Uncle Z instructs them to make negative posts towards other sources. This was told to me by more than one person, and the informants are very reliable. I heard this a while back, and heard it again today.

I also heard through the grapevine that Z knew that hgh was bunk, and I honestly think if it wasn't for Heavy, that may have never been recalled.

Go ahead and ban me, delete this post, infract me, whatever. This is the truth. Many, MANY have said that he's a selective scammer.

IMO, my results in the Z challenge were all because of my diet and cardio. For being geared up, it was nothing special. Other people said the gear was weak, but that's a different story for a different time.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 1, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> why have e lifters and liars as reps? i dont get it...most on this site do not even workout....but are prominent members of the community....i thought we were "brothers in iron"
> 
> just bros in bullshit


 ....but are prominent members of the community..Are you high?


----------



## gixxermaniak (Mar 1, 2012)

Spit that shit out bro say what's on your mind Ben

DRUGS ARE BAD MMMMKKKAAYYYY


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> I like the Captn' too.
> 
> You participate, stir up shit non-stop and workout. Hard to deny a natural born AG leader.



Thank you, for the support.

I will miss you guys when I get banned.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

Anyone who refutes what I just said is lying, and that's it.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 1, 2012)

Prince said:


>


 ....but are prominent members of the community


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 1, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> So, this is what I know, as told to me by multiple Z reps. Uncle Z instructs them to make negative posts towards other sources. This was told to me by more than one person, and the informants are very reliable. I heard this a while back, and heard it again today.
> 
> I also heard through the grapevine that Z knew that hgh was bunk, and I honestly think if it wasn't for Heavy, that may have never been recalled.
> 
> ...





Gotta love him for not sugar coating a damn thing!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you.

Money can't buy me. Gear can't buy me.

I'm tired of these guys being protected, just because they fund the site. Keep it real.

I'm the words of the great WP, god see everything!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

Go with Pars, EK, or Naps. You will actually get hormone in your vial.


----------



## coolhandjames (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey Benj... I'll throw you your girls panties she left on my bedpost... you can wipe your tears with them.

WAAAAAHHHHH !!!

Why cannot i have some fwee stewoids ?

Sniff...

dribble...

Pussy faggot.

NEG ME !


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

The big boys are playing right now.
Wait your turn.


----------



## coolhandjames (Mar 1, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> The big boys are playing right now.
> Wait your turn.



I'm twice your size moon doggy...

You bench 315 for 2 and 1/2.... <--- Da fuck is that ?


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey asshole. I'm a rep! But I'm cool as shit.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 1, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Go with Pars, EK, or Naps. You will actually get hormone in your vial.


 Big true but you might have to wait 6 months for your package


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 1, 2012)

Damn I love Ben when he gets like this.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

I should have narrowed it down, but I was heated. Srry, bby.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> Big true but you might have to wait 6 months for your package



Biggest true #


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Damn I love Ben when he gets like this.



It's only fun if it's dangerous lol


----------



## coolhandjames (Mar 1, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Biggest true #



^^^^ Biggest faggot #


----------



## Tesla (Mar 1, 2012)

You kniggs need to be cunt slapped

I need a Pipe rip so bad right now.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

Your posting style bores me.

Should have deleted your account. You're bringing the section down.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

Tesla said:


> You kniggs need to be cunt slapped
> 
> I need a Pipe rip so bad right now.



Don't be like that, guy with terrible bands name for his name.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 1, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I should have narrowed it down, but I was heated. Srry, bby.



It's okay. You're a sweetie.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks, baby girl, now get me a rep spot....

Jk Jk Jk.

















OrAmI?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 1, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Don't be like that, guy with terrible bands name for his name.


 

WTF........local SacTown boys rock the fukkin house.......






YouTube Video


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

OK. Respect for showing the locals some love.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## secdrl (Mar 1, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> Big true but you might have to wait 6 months for your package


 
6 Months? You got your shit quick, bruh.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 1, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Thanks, baby girl, now get me a rep spot....
> 
> Jk Jk Jk.
> 
> ...



Send Irish some junk pics. That's what I had to do. You know strictly for business purposes.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

I heard you have enough junk for the both of us /wink


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 1, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol at the new z reps...neither is 200 pounds



You are one dumb fat fuck Atleast you can tell I workout


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 1, 2012)

I repped z from day one here check my post.I know what loyalty is.Everyone has there own reasons for what they do.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 1, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I heard you have enough junk for the both of us /wink



You know they way to a man's heart. I see this isn't your first time.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

=)


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 1, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Go with Pars, EK, or Naps. You will actually get hormone in your vial.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 1, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> So, this is what I know, as told to me by multiple Z reps. Uncle Z instructs them to make negative posts towards other sources. This was told to me by more than one person, and the informants are very reliable. I heard this a while back, and heard it again today.
> 
> I also heard through the grapevine that Z knew that hgh was bunk, and I honestly think if it wasn't for Heavy, that may have never been recalled.
> 
> ...




Which Z reps are badmouthing other sponsors?


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 1, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> You are one dumb fat fuck Atleast you can tell I workout



Pics or GTFO


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 1, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Which Z reps are badmouthing other sponsors?



I never seen any z rep disrespect any sponsor.But I see a bunch of little bitches crying about b.s.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 1, 2012)

Pics all over bro


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 1, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Which Z reps are badmouthing other sponsors?



Don't take the bait ben!


----------



## independent (Mar 1, 2012)

I bought some cocaine that was cut, Im gonna blow the whistle on my dealer.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

I never said who was or did, I was strictly speaking of what they were asked to do.
These are respected members telling me this, so I have no doubt it's true.


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 1, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol at the new z reps...neither is 200 pounds



Great business model actually. Take  the unjerked, make them reps, send them the goods and get'm swole. Think of how much canola you could ship then.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 1, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I bought some cocaine that was cut, Im gonna blow the whistle on my dealer.


My dealer said your dealer cuts his cocaine.


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 1, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Pics all over bro



My pics right here post one up cupcake


----------



## secdrl (Mar 1, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> My dealer said your dealer cuts his cocaine.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 1, 2012)

210 here Last time I post up bruh


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 1, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> My pics right here post one up cupcake



you look great btw 20% bf


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

Your clit must be pretty large.


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 1, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I see a bunch of little bitches crying about b.s.



I'm shoving 125mg of trenola in me every day and I guarantee I work out harder than you any day, I sleep like a baby on this shit, zero fucking sides it tastes like fucking Wesson. So there is something wrong in river city. This thread is not bullshit crying it's becoming a fucking trend on this board.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 1, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> I'm shoving 125mg of trenola in me every day and I guarantee I work out harder than you any day, I sleep like a baby on this shit, zero fucking sides it tastes like fucking Wesson. So there is something wrong in river city. This thread is not bullshit crying it's becoming a fucking trend on this board.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 1, 2012)

letro will fix that gyno fyi


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 1, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> you look great btw 20% bf


I't's the great Z gear keeps me ripped BTW.

6'2" 275lb 50 year old man, let me know when you break 200 kid


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 1, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> letro will fix that gyno fyi



Not the Polish brand, besides i like my tatas


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

I wish I was that big...
I need more gear!!!!!!!


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 1, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> I't's the great Z gear keeps me ripped BTW.
> 
> 6'2" 275lb 50 year old man, let me know when you break 200 kid




200 lol I'm 200 under 15% You know z gear good quality you have countless post saying it


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 1, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> 200 lol I'm 200 under 15% You know z gear good quality you have countless post saying it



Not as of late bro, sorry to say the dom's has taken a turn. You guys (reps) work your asses off and I appreciate that. You don't make the product so don't confuse what I'm saying. I'm just noticing a lot of this happening lately with some sponsors. BTW no gyno I'm just fat & old lol


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 1, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> Not as of late bro, sorry to say the dom's has taken a turn. You guys (reps) work your asses off and I appreciate that. You don't make the product so don't confuse what I'm saying. I'm just noticing a lot of this happening lately with some sponsors. BTW no gyno I'm just fat & old lol



Bro if your having problems this not the way to handle it.Pm me with your issues.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 1, 2012)

Who, or what, should I attack next?

Hmmmmm


----------



## independent (Mar 1, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Who, or what, should I attack next?
> 
> Hmmmmm



lol.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 1, 2012)

I brought my pencil...give me something to write on man,,,


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 1, 2012)

Tesla said:


> I brought my pencil...give me something to write on man,,,


----------



## Rednack (Mar 1, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> *Where are your pics, faggot? You said end of the month. Where you at, pussy??? You're still a fat piece of shit. Run more drugs, you worthless piece of shit.*


sometimes the truth hurts, killah..


----------



## fsoe (Mar 1, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I've gone with them before, and they do have a good system. Lordsk and Irish are decent guys that legitametely try to help ya out. All the other ones are like used car salesman, they're a dime a dozen.


 

EK and his team are #1 ,,,,, No doubt !!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 1, 2012)

fsoe said:


> EK and his team are #1 ,,,,, No doubt !!!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 1, 2012)

We are Family...I got all my Sisters with me...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 1, 2012)

Tesla said:


> We are Family...I got all my Sisters with me...


 nigga please U best no step to dees real mutha fucking G's


----------



## Imosted (Mar 1, 2012)

This is one interesting thread.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 2, 2012)

Rnm@securenym.net
He needs a rep.  Who wants free gear?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 2, 2012)

Roflolz


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 2, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> 200 lol I'm 200 under 15% You know z gear good quality you have countless post saying it


 

another liar exposed


the other day you posted a pic and said you were 215+

i will quote you if i have to liar


you are not %15 with the level of condition your bullshit pics show


when do the fuking lies stop


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 2, 2012)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Is this becasue I left Z? I had a legit reason as well



You left?


----------



## SFW (Mar 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> another liar exposed
> 
> 
> the other day you posted a pic and said you were 215+
> ...


 
OR

Maybe he was actually capable of losing 15 lbs, unlike some people who will always be fat and obnoxious.


----------



## rage racing (Mar 2, 2012)

Fuck blood tests, this thread is all the proof I need to know pars tren is legit. Go ben go. Lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 2, 2012)

SFW said:


> OR
> 
> Maybe he was actually capable of losing 15 lbs, unlike some people who will always be fat and obnoxious.


ive lost 16 pounds in the month of feb....so i guess you must be talking bout someone else


he has claimd 2 very diff weights in a few days time


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 2, 2012)

Hahaha true true


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 2, 2012)

KOS will you commit to rescuing benj from a possible ban by spamming this whole board with pics of your skin boat?  You sorta would owe him.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 2, 2012)

It will show where the loyalty lies.


----------



## gixxermaniak (Mar 2, 2012)

DRUGS ARE BAD MMMMKKKAAYYYY


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 2, 2012)

Fear not benj should push come to shove, I've a plan.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 2, 2012)

I appreciate you


----------



## gixxermaniak (Mar 2, 2012)

DRUGS ARE BAD MMMMKKKAAYYYY


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 2, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Damn I love Ben when he gets like this.



^^^ a real rep right here boys... Always takes care of me!


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 2, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Fear not benj should push come to shove, I've a plan.



Bang bang Big Ben I'm in with Little Guy on whatever plan it takes to keep you preaching the gospel..


----------



## swollen (Mar 2, 2012)

Preach it, brother Ben!


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 2, 2012)

What happened to the sponsor bashing?  It was just getting good


----------



## independent (Mar 2, 2012)

Ben starts this thread at 3:30

I leave work at 5:30 and he still at it

I get home from the gym at 7:30, I trained legs btw

I check IML and ben is still at it.

I get to work this morning and ben is still at it.

Moral of the story, Ben you need to gtfo off the internet and train those sticks you call legs.

GICH!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 2, 2012)

Give it some time. I just just took some 120mcg of clen, and I'm in the process of downing a large coffee. I just need a minute to get in the zone, chief.

I should just have you guys ask me about different topics. pertaining to this site.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 2, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Ben starts this thread at 3:30
> 
> I leave work at 5:30 and he still at it
> 
> ...


hahahahaha. I train the twigs on Sunday. Don't you worry


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 2, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Give it some time. I just just took some 120mcg of clen, and I'm in the process of downing a large coffee. I just need a minute to get in the zone, chief.
> 
> I should just have you guys ask me about different topics. pertaining to this site.



How bad do you want to be a pars rep?


----------



## XYZ (Mar 2, 2012)

This is too funny.  Why would you think you would be banned for posting this?  Honestly, who cares?

There is a reason NOT to be a rep or get involved in that game.  There is also a reason NOT to put stuff in your signature.

The less BS you're tied up with the better, in my opinion.

......and as for Coollefthandjerkoff, STOP.  You'll never be Madmann and you don't even come close.  You try so hard to be half of what he is and your pathetic attempts aren't even witty or slightly funny anymore.  You're just an embarrassment to yourself.  Madmann would own you in two seconds if he wanted to.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 2, 2012)

XYZ said:


> This is too funny.  Why would you think you would be banned for posting this?  Honestly, who cares?
> 
> *There is a reason NOT to be a rep or get involved in that game.  There is also a reason NOT to put stuff in your signature.
> 
> ...



Very true.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 2, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> How bad do you want to be a pars rep?


I'd rather be a rep for Mex, not even because of the gear(which I have yet to try), but because unclem has always been cool as fuck to me, and gave me good advices.

Pars already has Yerg, Brad, Vibrant, and GMO. Not sure about antonoverlord.... and it wouldn't surprise me one bit if OSL is on the team soon.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah UncleM is a stud


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 2, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> 210 here Last time I post up bruh


You look like a swimmer.


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Tesla said:


> I brought my pencil...give me something to write on man,,,


I don't feel tardy...


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 2, 2012)

You guys should have met Ben when I did. You wouldn't recognize him. Remember the "High Five" crew, Ben? Did I in some way bring you to this new awakening? If so, you're welcome or I'm sorry. Whatever fits the bill, bro.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 2, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> I don't feel tardy...









YouTube Video


----------



## twotuff (Mar 2, 2012)

wonderful!   now wheres the cock pics?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 2, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> You guys should have met Ben when I did. You wouldn't recognize him. Remember the "High Five" crew, Ben? Did I in some way bring you to this new awakening? If so, you're welcome or I'm sorry. Whatever fits the bill, bro.



Ahhh, the good old days. The high five crew lol, I remember how gay that/I was haha.
You have helped me spread my wings and fly, and for that, I thank you.


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 2, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Ahhh, the good old days. The high five crew lol, I remember how gay that/I was haha.
> You have helped me spread my wings and fly, and for that, I thank you.



High five, bro. 






YouTube Video


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 2, 2012)

This thread has sealed the deal. I'll never be a rep after this hahaha


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 2, 2012)

You brought it on yourself.  And its great fun


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 2, 2012)

Fuck it. I like to bring the excitement.
The only way I'd become a rep is if the owner was a wackjob too lol


----------



## independent (Mar 2, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Fuck it. I like to bring the excitement.
> The only way I'd become a rep is if the owner was a wackjob too lol



Then why did you leave WP?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 2, 2012)

bwhahaha.

I at least want to be jerked if I'm a rep lol


----------



## rage racing (Mar 2, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I should just have you guys ask me about different topics. pertaining to this site.



Nothing good can come from this.....


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 2, 2012)

LOL, isn't that the point? hahaha


----------



## rage racing (Mar 2, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I'd rather be a rep for Mex, not even because of the gear(which I have yet to try), but because unclem has always been cool as fuck to me, and gave me good advices.
> 
> Pars already has Yerg, Brad, Vibrant, and GMO. Not sure about antonoverlord.... and it wouldn't surprise me one bit if OSL is on the team soon.



I know GMO has some gear coming his way from Pars but didnt think he was reppin for him...


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 2, 2012)

Check the section. He just got added to the team a couple of days ago.


----------



## rage racing (Mar 2, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Check the section. He just got added to the team a couple of days ago.



Having GMO is a score for Pars. That mofo knows his shit...


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 2, 2012)

For sure. If they keep rocking like they are, he'll be number one quickly.
Just wish he would stop talking about fast shipping and then having to back track and apologize because it wasn't what he promised.


----------



## independent (Mar 2, 2012)

Ben, would you just post a vid of you jacking off so we can end this thread.


----------



## rage racing (Mar 2, 2012)

IDK. I got my pack from Pars in a week exactly. Not the fastest, but definately not the slowest I have done bussiness with either.


----------



## coolhandjames (Mar 2, 2012)

XYZ said:


> This is too funny.  Why would you think you would be banned for posting this?  Honestly, who cares?
> 
> There is a reason NOT to be a rep or get involved in that game.  There is also a reason NOT to put stuff in your signature.
> 
> ...



Yeah well... that just like your opinion man


----------



## XYZ (Mar 2, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Yeah well... that just like your opinion man


 

You still want to be Madmann.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 2, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Yeah well... that just like your opinion man


 






YouTube Video












Careful man, there's a beverage here...






YouTube Video


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 2, 2012)

210 posts and not one tranny, fat girl, or cock pic?   Where the fuck is the Captain?   His board has gone to shit!


----------



## independent (Mar 2, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> 210 posts and not one tranny, fat girl, or cock pic?   Where the fuck is the Captain?   His board has gone to shit!



Agree.  The thread title needs to be changed to "I have PMS".


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 2, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> 210 posts and not one tranny, fat girl, or cock pic?   Where the fuck is the Captain?   His board has gone to shit!



This shit is beyond that boneslayers control


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 2, 2012)

I have now saved KOS' life, destroyed WP, and put an end to Uncle Z's scamming. For any non-believers, just check out his new thread about having two people get cycles and post bloodwork. Looks like I shook their foundation.

My voice has been heard. The movement will not be stopped. White Power.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 2, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> You are one dumb fat fuck Atleast you can tell I workout


 you can?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 2, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I have now saved KOS' life, destroyed WP, and put an end to Uncle Z's scamming. For any non-believers, just check out his new thread about having two people get cycles and post bloodwork. Looks like I shook their foundation.
> 
> My voice has been heard. The movement will not be stopped. *White Power*.








YouTube Video


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 2, 2012)

And it continues


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> You always have* my respect.*



_Your_ respect?  

What's that worth exactly?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 2, 2012)

More than yours, I can guarantee you that.
I'm not here kissing ass, like you constantly do with Prince and Gena.
I only have respect for good people. He has my utmost respect.
He is an asset to this site.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 2, 2012)

More than yours, I can guarantee you that.
I'm not here kissing ass, like you constantly do with Prince and Gena.
I only have respect for good people. He has my utmost respect.
He is an asset to this site.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 2, 2012)

rage racing said:


> Fuck blood tests, this thread is all the proof I need to know pars tren is legit. Go ben go. Lol



Ha!


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 2, 2012)

Why is Chino saying z gear is best around, isn't he aw rep?​


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)

Stutter?

You threw everyone under the bus in your initial post then offered the cowardly CYA follow-up, "this isn't about you." 

You view appropriate respect and gratitude as kissing up and see your idiotic outbursts as _having stones._ 

Wrong.



bigbenj said:


> These fu(snip)
> 
> I want to really rip a special someone a new asshole right now, but I don't feel like having the ban hammer dropped on me.
> 
> ...







Madmann said:


> *Awesome!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol And you _thanked Madmann!_ 



bigbenj said:


> And to the reps I am friends with, don't worry, this isn't about you.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 2, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Why is Chino saying z gear is best around, isn't he aw rep?​



He loco?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 2, 2012)

Wrong in your opinion, you little fucking faggot.

I remember when someone negged Gena, and you started crying like a little bitch about it, kissing her ass any chance you could get.

You're Princes lap dog. He says "suck my dick" and you say "how deep?".

You rep IML, but you don't even workout LOLOLOLOLOL!

You used SuperDMZ twice, and can't bench over 200lbs. Great example. I'm sure people look at you and want to buy the products.....

You are a bitch. That's why you're a MOD, because they know they can keep your bitch ass in line, and they know that you'll try to insert your e-authority any chance you get.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 2, 2012)

Uh oh


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 2, 2012)

No one negs sweet Gena. wah wah wahhhh.
No one speaks the truth about our sponsors. wah wah wahhhh.

I especially liked the SARM thread, where people were asking which RC company is best, and you said CEM. LOL, like you have even used more than one product from them, if even one.

You're a spammer, and nothing more.


----------



## independent (Mar 2, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Wrong in your opinion, you little fucking faggot.
> 
> I remember when someone negged Gena, and you started crying like a little bitch about it, kissing her ass any chance you could get.



I would like to lick Gena's ass


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey, at least you're straight forward with it lol.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 2, 2012)

Curt James said:


> _Your_ respect?
> 
> What's that worth exactly?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 2, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I have now saved KOS' life, destroyed WP, and put an end to Uncle Z's scamming. For any non-believers, just check out his new thread about having two people get cycles and post bloodwork. Looks like I shook their foundation.
> 
> My voice has been heard. The movement will not be stopped. White Power.


 You shook up the world of scamming


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 2, 2012)

chino is a moron....ive seen him begging on multiple sponsors boards while reping aw


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 2, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Wrong in your opinion, you little fucking faggot.
> 
> I remember when someone negged Gena, and you started crying like a little bitch about it, kissing her ass any chance you could get.
> 
> ...


 Another  KO


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 2, 2012)

nice overhand right


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> chino is a moron....ive seen him begging on multiple sponsors boards while reping aw



I'll come out and ask, he is still a rep for AW?   The sig is gone , he is sucking dick elsewhere, and I wouldn't be surprised if he got fired.  He was fucking horrible.   Probably one of the dumbest son of a bitches I've ever had the unfortunate experience of meeting.

I can't believe he figured out how to turn the computer on.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)

*Good luck with that.*



bigbenj said:


> You are a bitch.



And_ you _are a thin-skinned disloyal job hopper.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 2, 2012)

Curt James said:


> And_ you _are a thin-skinned disloyal job hopper.


 You forgot to give him the GICH


----------



## independent (Mar 2, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I'll come out and ask, he is still a rep for AW?   The sig is gone , he is sucking dick elsewhere, and I wouldn't be surprised if he got fired.  He was fucking horrible.   Probably one of the dumbest son of a bitches I've ever had the unfortunate experience of meeting.
> 
> I can't believe he figured out how to turn the computer on.



I owe you massive reps.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 2, 2012)

Ok, now after reading a few other threads here, and some quick googling, I'm getting pissed, and I'm just on TRT.   What the fuck is this?

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/155682-cycle-blood-results.html

1832 is a bit higher than TRT, which is 200mgs MAX.   That shit is under dosed, and it's from a sponsor who openly admits to selling shit and ripping people off just a few years ago.   Oh, but he's a changed man and is making it right.   Fuck that!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 2, 2012)

Curt James said:


> And_ you _are a thin-skinned disloyal job hopper.


I left IML out of respect for Prince and Heavy.
Didn't go anywhere from there.

Repped WP for a minute, but didn't want to participate in his shady tactics.

Please tell me where I hopped?

Instead of parroting what some faggots told you, why don't you actually look into things yourself?

You are a fucking moron.


I was in Z's contest, and now Pars. You have to actually be a rep to hop, you dumb fuck. I wasn't a rep for Z, and I'm not a rep for Pars, you silly faggot.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 2, 2012)

Curt, are you going to tell Heavy that he is a job hopper, or does he get a free pass because you love his nut in your mouth? I don't see you calling him out, probably because your lips are glued to his ass, you scrawny little bitch.

....and you know that Prince would probably put your faggot ass in the corner for doing anything besides sucking cock and giving reach arounds and rimjobs. Stupid cunt.

Fuck off, pedo.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 2, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Ok, now after reading a few other threads here, and some quick googling, I'm getting pissed, and I'm just on TRT.   What the fuck is this?
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/155682-cycle-blood-results.html
> 
> 1832 is a bit higher than TRT, which is 200mgs MAX.   That shit is under dosed, and it's from a sponsor who openly admits to selling shit and ripping people off just a few years ago.   Oh, but he's a changed man and is making it right.   Fuck that!



*Total Testosterone*

300 mg group-1,345 ng/dl
 600 mg group-2,370 ng/dl

Testosterone dose-response relationships in healthy young men


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 2, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *Total Testosterone*
> 
> 300 mg group-1,345 ng/dl
> 600 mg group-2,370 ng/dl
> ...


 seems like its falls into the 420mg dose range


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 2, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> seems like its falls into the 420mg dose range


Those Total T numbers were averages out of a group of subjects. They measured a plus or minus of 140-150ng/dl so realistically you could see guys on legit Testosterone come under those values by 150ng/dl.


----------



## independent (Mar 2, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> seems like its falls into the 420mg dose range



500mgs of test e/c is only 375mgs of actual hormone due to ester weight.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Uh oh



Bert deserves FULL size!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> You forgot to give him the GICH



heh I almost did.



bigbenj said:


> I left IML out of respect for Prince and Heavy.
> Didn't go anywhere from there.
> 
> Repped WP for a minute, but didn't want to participate in his shady tactics.
> ...



haHA Actually, I heard it _from you._ 



bigbenj said:


> These fucking pieces of shit wanted to *call me a "job hopper" *and tell me that I need to learn what loyalty is.....well, to that, I say FUCK YOU.(snip)
> 
> Fuck all this loyalty shit(snip)



Anyway, you got me. This whole loyalty thing is a crock.


----------



## independent (Mar 2, 2012)

Curt, only dogs are loyal. Havent you figured that out yet?


----------



## bulldogz (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## bigbenj (Mar 2, 2012)

I destroyed Curt, nuff said.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 2, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I destroyed Curt, nuff said.


 Fuck that go all in like i do nigga


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Curt, *only dogs are loyal. *Havent you figured that out yet?



So that makes Ben _a pussy?_ 



bigbenj said:


> I destroyed Curt, nuff said.



Yes, you destroyed me.

You, the man who went 100% crybaby ***** over being called... _a job hopper._ 

Not happening.  



Dark Geared God said:


> Fuck that go all in like i do nigga


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 2, 2012)

Curt James said:


> So that makes Ben _a pussy?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



come at you bro..GYCH


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> *GYCH*



i can haz lhjo?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2012)

Curt James said:


> i can haz lhjo?


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 3, 2012)

Does dgg write words now?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Does dgg write words now?


 Sometimes when the meds are working
_



_


----------



## Curt James (Mar 3, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Does dgg write words now?



_: coffee :_ is a word.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2012)

Curt James said:


> _: coffee :_ is a word.


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 4, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> come at you bro..GYCH


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 4, 2012)




----------

